# Wagner in Context: "Wagner's Influence" a Round Table Discussion with BU Professors



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*Wagner in Context: "Wagner's Influence" a Round Table Discussion with BU Professors*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fascinating video. Going to have to give that a listen. Thanks for posting.


----------

